# Fork 5 1/2 steerer tube



## schwinnbikebobb (Oct 18, 2018)

I have a rogue fork that has a 5 1/2 " length steer tube.  Anybody know what size frame that originally came with?  Probably a chart somewhere of what each size frame uses what but I can not find it if it exists..  Thanks!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2018)

If someone made one, there might be a chart. pics?


----------



## mongeese (Oct 18, 2018)

Show the fork.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Oct 18, 2018)

OK  think I have it.   It's a road bike and I measured one of my 24" frames and the fork steerer was 7" so I'm thinking it will be for a 20" or maybe even a 22" frame.


----------

